# Presas Book



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 12, 2003)

For those who are interested I have 1 of Remy's "The Practical Art of Eskrima" 2nd edition left. If you are interested in purchasing it you an contact me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Black Grass (Dec 13, 2003)

I too have an extra of  Pratical Eskima and the "pink book" in tagalog the cover which is green. If anyone is interested.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *I too have an extra of  Pratical Eskima and the "pink book" in tagalog the cover which is green. If anyone is interested.
> 
> Vince
> aka Black Grass *



Are both books in Tagalog?

Is one in Cebuano? i.e. Pratical Eskima 

Or is one in English and the other in Tagalog?

Just curious is all.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 13, 2003)

There is only one in Tagalog that I know of (the  green/blue cover).  A Filipina student of mine brought me a copy back from a trip over.  none in Cebuanao that I know of.

Related story; she brough her own copy to a seminar for Professor to sign; he got so excited that someone had a copy of the Tagalog book, he said he had not seen one in years.
Without missing a beat my student told him that if it meant that much to him she wanted him to have it. (Made him very happy).

Chad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *There is only one in Tagalog that I know of (the  green/blue cover).  A Filipina student of mine brought me a copy back from a trip over.  none in Cebuanao that I know of.
> 
> Related story; she brough her own copy to a seminar for Professor to sign; he got so excited that someone had a copy of the Tagalog book, he said he had not seen one in years.
> ...




Yes, it is the little things and actions that really make a person's day.

Nice Story.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Dec 13, 2003)

Renegade/Black Grass:

how much are they?!

just curious.



:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 15, 2003)

I've recieved many e-mails about the book. It will be easier if I reply here. Bryson and Modarnis were the first to respond. If niether of them wants the book I'll let everyone know.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CiNcO dOsE _
> *Renegade/Black Grass:
> 
> how much are they?!
> ...



I paid $599 for mine. If you bid $750, perhaps you can outbid ModArnis and Mr. Ingram.

Thats American dollors my friend...none of your funny money!

:rofl:


----------

